# Fun Downriver Race in Golden - July 15



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

The final evening of the 12th Annual Golden Community Rodeo Series is THIS WEDNESDAY, JULY 15 sponsored by Golden River Sports, and we encourage YOU to come down and compete!!! 

Instead of the traditional freestyle rodeo like the first two events, this event will be a Fun Downriver Race for all abilities and types of boats. So bring your kayak, canoe, SUP, inflatable kayak, or mini me raft and have fun racing through the play park while performing tasks/obstacles along the way. Participants will be grouped to compete in appropriate categories based on their boat type, gender, and/or skill level. Awesome prizes will be awarded to the top finishers. Plus, a one-week SierraRios kayak or raft trip to Mexico, Peru or elsewhere will be given away. And don't miss the after party at a restaurant in downtown Golden.

*TIME:* Registration from 5:00-5:30pm. Competition starts approx. at 5:45pm.

*LOCATION:* Clear Creek Whitewater Park in downtown Golden

*COST:* Admission to compete in the series is free. However, you must be a current Colorado Whitewater member for insurance purposes. Renew or sign-up online or at the event for only $30, which includes entry to all three events and a one-year membership to Colorado Whitewater.

*PRIZES:* Tons of prizes to give away to competitors such as a one-week kayak or raft SierraRios trip to Mexico, Peru, or elsewhere.

*AFTER PARTY:* Join us after the event at a restaurant in Golden for dinner and drinks. Location to be determined. 

For more information: Colorado Whitewater - Competition

*Must be at least 8 years of age. No pros allowed.


----------

